# ? diving the pass



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey guys i was wondering why i never here or see anyone ever diving around the rocks in the pass . I know there are flounder everywhere right now. i understand to swift of a current, and boat traffic.but have yall tried it before on changing of the tides? I would just like to see that slaughter happen.Im just not a diver . TIM


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Tim, It's part of the park system spearfishing is a no no in that area.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Ron, i guess it all makes sense now. That stinks, cause that would be a great place to free dive. oh well .


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

There is a lot of beautiful marine life to see around the jetties, wether freediving or scuba. 

With just a mask and snorkle you will see sheephead, lookdowns, gray snapper, grouper, redfish, spanish makeral, spade fish, and multiple tropicals. Not to mention all sorts of blue crabs, and stone crabs, stingrays, ect.


----------

